# Photoshop Error Message .... [RESOLVED]



## irsath (Jul 12, 2006)

Dear friends,

I am having a trouble with Photo shop program. when I intent to open it shows the following error message " Unable to continue, because of a hardware/system error. sorry, but this error is unrecoverable...Is there anyway to solve this problem...????

If you can answer I would happy ....


Thanks 

Irsath


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Photoshop Error Message ....*

Which version of Photoshop do you have?

Is it an original CD or a backup copy?

Is this a new installation or has Photoshop worked on this computer before? If it has installed and worked previously, have you added any font packs to the Windows Fonts folder or installed any Photoshop filters?


----------



## irsath (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Photoshop Error Message ....*

Hi,

My photoshop version is 7.0 and which is a backup copy. 

Yes I had been using before and this error message appeared when I closed suddenly last time... Yes I have installed lot of fonts and some filters.....


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Photoshop Error Message ....*

Uninstall and reinstall using the original CD to see if it works any better than the backup copy. If the 'backup' is the only Photoshop CD you have, then we can't help any further.


----------



## irsath (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Photoshop Error Message ....*

Hi koala...

I followed your way but It doesn't support to me...then I formatted my machine and reinstalled the operating system. Now it works for me..anyway...thanks for your sharing .....


Nice to meet you koala...


Irsath


----------



## Badploy (Aug 23, 2007)

Note Also that this also happens if you have Graphic tablet drivers installed, and physically remove the device from the connecting (USB) port.


----------



## irsath (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi Friends,

Thanks for your care...

I found a solution to solve this error message...

Recently I installed some fonts and pulg in ...so Before I format the machine, I intend to delete that I installed recently ..(fonts & plug in).

Then It works properly ...I hope, there are some virus with my fonts....

so, if It happen to you don't format your machine, just have your look that you recently installed things such as fonts or plug in ....

delete and reopen the photo shop ....it will work properly ...


----------

